# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  High Density Drawers

## antonylord

Hey all - I've been looking for some high density tool drawers for my shop (and van). 
Something about 800mm tall, 1100mm wide and 600mm deep with shallow (height) drawers. 
Dexion's BAC range is a good example :  Storeright 
I just about fell off my chair to find out they are $2000+ wholesale each  :Eek: . 
Most of the stuff in auto shops seem to either be either too shallow or too many big drawers. 
Any thoughts as to where else I should look? 
Thanks!

----------


## antonylord

Is there a moderator out there than can fix the spelling typo in the subject please. I hate typos!

----------


## watson

:Fixed:

----------

